# What's this?



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Hey guys, I had posted another location here in the longform about working on our local baseball field. Upon further inspection, there's more grass hidden in the weeds and I thought therefore I don't want to do a full overhaul but I was wondering if anybody could identify the couple weeds I have pictured below.

I sprayed weed be gone a few days ago and although I notice it's taking care of some of the weeds, there's a couple below that it did not touch.





This one below, so weed b gone has started to kill it by turning it somewhat yellow but I have no idea what it is.





Let me know what ya think. Thanks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@derowe82 looking at the wagon wheel center, the one in the second to last photo could be goose grass.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @derowe82 looking at the wagon wheel center, the one in the second to last photo could be goose grass.


Thanks, so my guess is weed b gon is not going to touch those. There it too much to dig up. I need a product that will control these different grasses, but not the current grass.

Any ideas?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Pictures are tough but it looks like a crabgrass seed head? If it is goose grass or crabgrass, Acclaim Extra is labeled for both. I saw in another post you are trying to seed too, is that the same property? You can seed PRG right away per the label. KBG you would need to wait a month.

If it is just crabgrass, Drive XLR8 + MSO would work and you can seed same time, once again per the label.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

@gm560 Thanks for the reply.

They field is KBG, and baseball board wants to stick with that. I think a PRG/KBG should be used for fast germination.

So the Acclaim Extra is good to seed PRG but not KBG. If I did a mix, could o throw it down right away and PRG germinates now and then KBG will later or will it ruin the KBG?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

The label on Acclaim says



> Acclaim Extra Herbicide may be applied to newly plugged Zoysia grass. Fescues and ryegrass may be overseeded immediately following Acclaim Extra Herbicide applications. All other turf species must be overseeded after a 21-day waiting period.


I don't know what effect it would have on the KBG, but I doubt it would be good...


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I would post a few more pictures up on the weed id forum. I am not great at it, but if it is just crabgrass, or a lot of it is, you could hit it with Drive XLR8 and seed KBG. I assume you are getting close to the wire on seeding any KBG so waiting 21 days aint gonna happen.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

gm560 said:


> I would post a few more pictures up on the weed id forum. I am not great at it, but if it is just crabgrass, or a lot of it is, you could hit it with Drive XLR8 and seed KBG. I assume you are getting close to the wire on seeding any KBG so waiting 21 days aint gonna happen.


Thanks, and yes, I am getting close. I might do a KBG/PRG mix, therefore allowing some PRG to germinate quick and them KBG to catch up. Would that be okay to spread even in say 10 days or so? First of Sept.

Thanks


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Im not sure of your climate. There may be risk if you get a really early bout of winter but I would think you would be fine.


----------

